# Who has the oldest Piranha here?



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

AK's pics of his friend's reds gave me an idea. Who has the oldes P's here. Not necessarily the biggest, but the oldest. Take a guess at how old if you have to, but at least admit you are guessing.

My reds are 9 months old.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Curious to see where this goes and people responses....


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

GDR abt two weeks now... i think


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My rhom is pretty old. I have had him for probably 5 years....and he was in the hobby a while before I got him...probably at least another 5 years....so that is 10 years. Then tack on how long it takes a rhom to grow to 16" in the wild.....I would say he is somewhere around 20 years old at this point.

Edit...just looked back in the pic forum and I got him in September 2003....so it will be 6 years in a month.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Spilo about 5-6 years old I would guess???
I got it from Bull after I lost mine during my move into a new house.
He would know better then I.
My Spilo was probably 4 years old when It kicked the bucket...I'm thinking my current will last quite a while being I am better experienced and knowledgeable of Pirahna now.
Thats all thanks to all of the people on this site!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Spilo about 5-6 years old I would guess???
> I got it from Bull after I lost mine during my move into a new house.
> He would know better then I.
> My Spilo was probably 4 years old when It kicked the bucket...I'm thinking my current will last quite a while being I am better experienced and knowledgeable of Pirahna now.
> Thats all thanks to all of the people on this site!


I know exactly what you mean man.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

blbig50 said:


> Wow, that's pretty old. Know of any older ones GG?


Im sure there are....but since this is just a guess...I would have no idea.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Piranha don't have birth certificates so there is no way to know their age without breeding them yourself and recording the day the first egg hatched..

Wild fish can be estimated but growth rate has so many factors that it's almost impossible to give an accurate age


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yeah, there is really no way to be terribly accurate with monster rhoms. i would also assume many put on size quicker in the wild. so, my 14" one could be 7-10 years, or 20 years old. i would guess that nubsmoke's manny is rather old, being it was imported at 14" several years ago.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

i think what blbig meant was how long have u had a p in your captivity not the real age of the fish


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

oh. i missed something somewhere :/


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

my reds are about 1 year old


----------



## dodgyellis (Apr 19, 2009)

its easy to tell age, you just saw them in half n count the rings


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I've had my manny for about 3.5 months now and he is 6"....guy before me had him a lil over a year. So 2-3 years old im guessing


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> My rhom is pretty old. I have had him for probably 5 years....and he was in the hobby a while before I got him...probably at least another 5 years....so that is 10 years. Then tack on how long it takes a rhom to grow to 16" in the wild.....I would say he is somewhere around 20 years old at this point.
> 
> Edit...just looked back in the pic forum and I got him in September 2003....so it will be 6 years in a month.


Wow, you still have that bugger?!?!







Nice..!!!

I agree with most. Although size doesnt seem to justify age of a fish in captivity, you cant really pin point the age unless you've had it since its fry days and had it for years.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> My rhom is pretty old. I have had him for probably 5 years....and he was in the hobby a while before I got him...probably at least another 5 years....so that is 10 years. Then tack on how long it takes a rhom to grow to 16" in the wild.....I would say he is somewhere around 20 years old at this point.
> 
> Edit...just looked back in the pic forum and I got him in September 2003....so it will be 6 years in a month.


Wow, you still have that bugger?!?!







Nice..!!!

I agree with most. Although size doesnt seem to justify age of a fish in captivity, you cant really pin point the age unless you've had it since its fry days and had it for years.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rhomzilla said:


> My rhom is pretty old. I have had him for probably 5 years....and he was in the hobby a while before I got him...probably at least another 5 years....so that is 10 years. Then tack on how long it takes a rhom to grow to 16" in the wild.....I would say he is somewhere around 20 years old at this point.
> 
> Edit...just looked back in the pic forum and I got him in September 2003....so it will be 6 years in a month.


Wow, you still have that bugger?!?!







Nice..!!!
[/quote]
Yeah...I dont see him going anywhere. He acts like a puppy when I am around


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

My big caribe I've had over two years, the guy before me had him for about a year and a half. Roughly, 3 1/2 yrs old


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

My reds are 73 years old FTW!!!
I don't know how old anything else is but my reds but nothing even close to GG's Rhom


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

the reds i have now are 4 years old., my old solo red before it died i had for 9 years


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm working with a set of reds that are supposedly around the 15 year old mark....Suffred bad life before Crosshairs got them....

Got a 12 to 13 inch rhom that has lived a horrible life as well-It's suppose to be around the same age as the reds------Kept by an older couple-her husband died awhile back and sge tried to take care of them and they suffred badly cause of it...so we ended up taking them from her...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It would be cool to know how old frankenstein is as im sure its probably around 20 years old for that size.


----------

